# bandsaw setup video



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hello all. Some time back, someone posted the link to a great video about setting up your bandsaw. I have either lost it or it's buried in the enormous list of links I have bookmarked. If anyone knows the one I'm talking about, would you mind sending the link again? Thanks. Jim


----------



## Sawdust Don (Nov 1, 2012)

I watched a video some time back that was from the Carter saw guide tech.
The points that stood out was.

1. Dont use a folded up dollar bill to set the guides.
Instead, adjust the guides so as they just barely contact the blade.

2. Set the bottom of the blades gullet at center of the crown on the top wheel.

This adds up to much smoother cuts, much less blade wandering.
I dont know who came up with setting guides so loose, and placing the bottom of the tooth gullet at center gives much better support where you need it.

Don


----------



## packattack (Mar 6, 2012)

Great video...guy knows his bandsaw

Band Saw Clinic with Alex Snodgrass - YouTube

On youtube - you can look up "bandsaw clinic with Alex Snodgrass" if the link doesnt work


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

chessnut2 said:


> Hello all. Some time back, someone posted the link to a great video about setting up your bandsaw. I have either lost it or it's buried in the enormous list of links I have bookmarked. If anyone knows the one I'm talking about, would you mind sending the link again? Thanks. Jim


HERE is another good video.


----------



## Camero68 (Jun 27, 2012)

I like the video from Alex Snodgrass. Interesting, educational and informative. 




__________________________________

BandSaw Blades Online - Custom Welded Band Saw Blades


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks a million, guys! Now I think it was Alex Snodgrass, but I'll also check out the others. Thanks again. Jim


----------



## Sawdust Don (Nov 1, 2012)

Yes, the Alex Snodgrass video,

Following his blade set up, made a huge improvement in my resawing.

Don


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

packattack said:


> Great video...guy knows his bandsaw
> 
> Band Saw Clinic with Alex Snodgrass - YouTube
> 
> On youtube - you can look up "bandsaw clinic with Alex Snodgrass" if the link doesnt work



I've seen people go on and on, about the CoPlanor problem for years. Something you don't really need to be concerned about. 
He's also right about the tooth gullet.

Overall, that is probably the best video out there for bandsaw setup.
I always adjust the thrust bearings...for re-sawing; while the saw is running at full speed.

He also makes an excellent point about bandsaw drift. After years of cutting tool steels on a bandsaw, drift was never an issue. Some of those cuts had to be held to tight tolerances, over a given length. 

If it's setup properly, drift is a non issue. 
And, more secrets:

Band Saw Secrets Exposed - YouTube


----------



## Sawdust Don (Nov 1, 2012)

I had a bad experience with a large metal working band saw that I bought in pieces.
When I put it together, I shimmed the wheels coplanar, The tracking adjustment became so sensitive, I could not keep the blade on it.

Don


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

Alex is always good on that stuff!He's the Best band saw enthusiast . I will definitely use the video for my reference.!


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

packattack said:


> Great video...guy knows his bandsaw
> 
> Band Saw Clinic with Alex Snodgrass - YouTube
> 
> On youtube - you can look up "bandsaw clinic with Alex Snodgrass" if the link doesnt work


Thanks for sharin a great video. Just when you think you got it all under control.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

*Bandsaw setup video*

I beleive the video you ar referring to is called Bandsaw Clinic with Alex Snodgrass.
You'll find it if you google the above.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks to all for the help. I've been watching the video and taking notes. I'll update after I've followed the procedures. Jim


----------



## chuck laubacher (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks for posting the video link. It made setup a snap. My bandsaw finally resaws accurately!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Sigh. Does anybody read the sticky threads at the top of each section?


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Mike said:


> Sigh. Does anybody read the sticky threads at the top of each section?


Mike, many don't even read the subtitle! This is an IT router forum isn't it!:lol:


----------

